# Spitfire HEIRLOOM coming March 3 $229, Intro Price



## Futchibon (Feb 26, 2022)

COMING THURSDAY MARCH 3
"From the mind and soul of an acclaimed artist comes an emotive toolkit — handed down to enhance your compositions with a raw humanity. Heirloom features strings, woodwinds, piano and guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios — the everlasting performances of which bleed and seep their way into your music".

$229 Intro, $299 Regular.


----------



## joeunsoo (Feb 27, 2022)

Created by Keaton Henson









ATC Management teams with Spitfire Audio to open up studios and collaborations to composer roster


ATC will also be creating a new role in the composer-manager team to act as a specific point of contact with Spitfire Audio. Click here for the full story on how the move benefits the management firm’s roster...




www.musicweek.com


----------



## moon (Feb 27, 2022)

joeunsoo said:


> Created by Keaton Henson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keaton Henson as in Christian Henson's half brother?


----------



## AMBi (Feb 27, 2022)

Spitfire’s on fire this year
Their toolkit/variety libraries are some of my favorites


----------



## AdamKmusic (Feb 27, 2022)

Definitely peaked my interest from that clip


----------



## redlester (Feb 27, 2022)

Can’t wait to hear a possible future PJ Harvey collaboration!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm glad that with this library I won't have to add raw humanity with a separate plugin chain. Usually I have to add random 100% wet single-tap delays and pitch shifting with oddly drawn LFOs, and it never quite captures that rawly human capacity for subtle awfulness. 

Even leaving that aside, I'm keen to hear more when this library is released.


----------



## mixedmoods (Feb 27, 2022)

Also – interesting that they went away from the ususal "mysterious hype" marketing for this one ...


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 27, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> Also – interesting that they went away from the ususal "mysterious hype" marketing for this one ...


I can try...

"Because recording orchestral instruments in one church is never enough, Spitfire brings you a new set of orchestral instruments recorded in a completely new and different church, right on the edge of London. You won't want to miss this one! Join us at some ungodly hour of the morning, if you're in Australia, for the premiere."

But I jest. Very curious to see what this one is about.


----------



## liquidlino (Feb 27, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> COMING THURSDAY MARCH 3
> "From the mind and soul of an acclaimed artist comes an emotive toolkit — handed down to enhance your compositions with a raw humanity. Heirloom features strings, woodwinds, piano and guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios — the everlasting performances of which bleed and seep their way into your music".
> 
> $229 Intro, $299 Regular.



Where did you find thsis? Nothing on Twitter, and even on the Youtube channel, the video is hidden...


----------



## HybridPunk (Feb 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> Where did you find thsis? Nothing on Twitter, and even on the Youtube channel, the video is hidden...


It's on the main site


----------



## HybridPunk (Feb 27, 2022)

Spitfire Audio — Heirloom






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy (Feb 27, 2022)

"COMING THURSDAY MARCH 3
From the mind and soul of an acclaimed artist comes an emotive toolkit — handed down to enhance your compositions with a raw humanity. Heirloom features strings, woodwinds, piano and guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios — the everlasting performances of which bleed and seep their way into your music.

This is the sonic equivalent of the marks left in carpet where a cherished piece of furniture once stood. Gone, but never forgotten.
The first 500 orders will receive an exclusive limited edition artwork. The first 200 of which will be signed. Stay with us for more information throughout the coming week."


----------



## chrisav (Feb 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> "COMING THURSDAY MARCH 3
> From the mind and soul of an acclaimed artist comes an emotive toolkit — handed down to enhance your compositions with a raw humanity. Heirloom features strings, woodwinds, piano and guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios — the everlasting performances of which bleed and seep their way into your music.
> 
> This is the sonic equivalent of the marks left in carpet where a cherished piece of furniture once stood. Gone, but never forgotten.
> The first 500 orders will receive an exclusive limited edition artwork. The first 200 of which will be signed. Stay with us for more information throughout the coming week."


Thought this was another parody post until I checked the website 😂


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> Gone, but never forgotten.


*pours one out for Loegria and Iceni*


----------



## KEM (Feb 27, 2022)

Still not Hans Zimmer Brass…


----------



## Kevin63101 (Feb 27, 2022)

Click on photos for 15 second sound clips. Clever, but not really obvious for hearing examples.

Unless you read the small print.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 27, 2022)

Kevin63101 said:


> Click on photos for 15 second sound clips. Cleaver, but not really obvious for hearing examples.


Especially charging less on pre-order. I like Spitfire Audio, but not on a leap of faith…


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> "COMING THURSDAY MARCH 3
> From the mind and soul of an acclaimed artist comes an emotive toolkit — handed down to enhance your compositions with a raw humanity. Heirloom features strings, woodwinds, piano and guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios — the everlasting performances of which bleed and seep their way into your music.
> 
> This is the sonic equivalent of the marks left in carpet where a cherished piece of furniture once stood. Gone, but never forgotten.
> The first 500 orders will receive an exclusive limited edition artwork. The first 200 of which will be signed. Stay with us for more information throughout the coming week."


All time fav _ Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek _ 'crop circles in the carpet ....' _ never puts me off ! 😍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 27, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> Especially charging less on pre-order. I like Spitfire Audio, but not on a leap of faith…



Although it doesn't indicate on their site that this price (£199 instead of £249) is only available for pre-orders. It may last longer as an intro price. It may not, of course.


----------



## Macrawn (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm not really a big fan of putting out a preorder with 15 seconds of some obscure sample. Not cool. Plus, sure it's nice to send a "prize" to the first 500, but I think that's really cheesy marketing especially when they don't put up a walk through at the same time. It's a stupid reward for an unnecessary leap of faith. It's probably a good library but this kind of marketing just makes me mad because I'm not going to leap of faith preorder to get a stupid prize.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

What's special about this library ?

The location the instruments were recorded at : Church Studios ? or .... ?


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What's special about this library ?
> 
> The location the instruments were recorded at : Church Studios ? or .... ?


It’s NEW.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> It’s NEW.


And.. It has STRINGS


----------



## Dirtgrain (Feb 27, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> I can try...
> 
> "Because recording orchestral instruments in one church is never enough, Spitfire brings you a new set of orchestral instruments recorded in a completely new and different church, right on the edge of London. You won't want to miss this one! Join us at some ungodly hour of the morning, if you're in Australia, for the premiere."
> 
> But I jest. Very curious to see what this one is about.


Ha, I was thinking they might stack 50 churches on top of each other, for ultra-mega-massive sound.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 27, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> Ha, I was thinking they might stack 50 churches on top of each other, for ultra-mega-massive sound.


67 to top Mssr Troels ? 💨


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

I wonder if they have used their 'Impulse Legato' for the Strings, and Woodwinds in this library.


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> What's special about this library ?
> 
> The location the instruments were recorded at : Church Studios ? or .... ?


Like most Spitfire new releases outside of the Abbey Road series, there is absolutely nothing special about it.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if they have used their 'Impulse Legato' for the Strings, and Woodwinds in this library.



My guess from the demos is that this is a textural library with no legatos of any kind.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 27, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Like most Spitfire new releases outside of the Abbey Road series, there is absolutely nothing special about it.



Is Abbey Road that good?

I think Solstice was rather special. And Gaika: War Island sounds splendid.


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> My guess from the demos is that this is a textural library with no legatos of any kind.


Wot?! No legato???

Back to doing the dishes.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

Yes, the demos sound like it's going to be a textural library. Which if that's the case, my interest level has gone to zero level. 

Looking forward to their Abbey Road 1 Modular Orchestra releases.


----------



## Roger Newton (Feb 27, 2022)

At the price point it would need to be exceptional and useful at the same time. If it's textural it's not going to be something I could foresee. That said, a lot of writers make a living out of that genre.


----------



## jtnyc (Feb 27, 2022)

------


muziksculp said:


> What's special about this library ?


It's being handed down to us mere mortals 
It will give you raw humanity
It has everlasting performances
And it bleeds and seeps


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 27, 2022)

jtnyc said:


> ------
> 
> It's being handed down to us mere mortals
> It will give you raw humanity
> ...


And they most probably used a curated specially selected extraordinary samples


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 27, 2022)

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> "The first 500 orders will receive an exclusive limited edition artwork. The first 200 of which will be signed. Stay with us for more information throughout the coming week."


They might as well have said, “The first 500 orders will receive a useless object that will further clutter up your home,” as far as I’m concerned. I‘m happy to let others who might value this more be in the first 500.

As for the library itself, I’d like to hear more before I decide whether or not to purchase. There certainly are Spitfire releases I like; perhaps this will be another.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## aeliron (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> And.. It has STRINGS


GUITAR STRINGS


----------



## aeliron (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder if they have used their 'Impulse Legato' for the Strings, and Woodwinds in this library.


I think they are going to use their impulse legato for the percussion


----------



## aeliron (Feb 27, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> They might as well have said, “The first 500 orders will receive a useless object that will further clutter up your home,” as far as I’m concerned. I‘m happy to let others who might value this more be in the first 500.
> 
> As for the library itself, I’d like to hear more before I decide whether or not to purchase. There certainly are Spitfire releases I like; perhaps this will be another.
> 
> ...


No one here would ever want a useless object to clutter up their homes … or their hard drives


----------



## aeliron (Feb 27, 2022)

chrisav said:


> Thought this was another parody post until I checked the website 😂


Gotta love the snoring samples in the first one


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Feb 27, 2022)

Braveheart said:


> And they most probably used a curated specially selected extraordinary samples


handcrafted


----------



## rottoy (Feb 27, 2022)

I think Spitfire is trying out their new "Impulse Buy" technology with this release, to make us pre-order even more. Can I make a pre-order that predates the creation of the library?


----------



## Geoff Grace (Feb 27, 2022)

aeliron said:


> No one here would ever want a useless object to clutter up their homes … or their hard drives


That's a valid point. I definitely have clutter on my drives. I'm sure many of us do.

That said, there are significant differences between physical clutter and digital clutter. I don't have to live in my SSDs, which makes their clutter much more tolerable. Also, I can delete hard drive clutter with minimal environmental impact. Unfortunately, the same can't be said about physical clutter.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Jackal_King (Feb 27, 2022)

I would also feel quite uncomfortable and uneasy pre-ordering a library. Right now, not convincing enough to get a pre-order from anyone. But, it will be interesting if this will be on Kontakt or Spitfire player as the system requirements doesn't mention Kontakt. At 34GB, I believe this would be the 2nd largest in terms of GBs for Spitfire's toolkits other than Bernard Herrman Composer Toolkit.


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 27, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> the everlasting performances of which *bleed and seep t*heir way into your music".


What Spitfire Audio is good at doing is *'bleeding' your wallet dry* with a new library each week that you don't need and that they will never update or fix the bugs.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> What Spitfire Audio is good at doing is *'bleeding' your wallet dry* with a new library each week that you don't need and that they will never update or fix the bugs.


They update regularly. Most of my SF libraries are updated at least once a year. They update at least as regularly as any other company I buy libraries from, usually more.


----------



## Futchibon (Feb 27, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> What Spitfire Audio is good at doing is *'bleeding' your wallet dry* with a new library each week that you don't need and that they will never update or fix the bugs.


Robert, I'm getting the distinct impression you're not a Spitfire fan? 

Seriously dude, you're missing out! 

SA and another you constantly criticise, OT, account for about 80% of my template and have some absolutely amazing libraries. I pass on some, and they're not perfect (no developer is), but there are no other libs out there like, say, the Time series from OT or some of the SA evos like OACE that can add a sense of life and vitality that many sample libraries lack.


----------



## Peter Satera (Feb 27, 2022)

KEM said:


> Still not Hans Zimmer Brass…


Shit you not... exactly what I thought too.😂


----------



## Robert_G (Feb 27, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Robert, I'm getting the distinct impression you're not a Spitfire fan?


What??? There is no way you could have guessed that by my posts.



Futchibon said:


> Seriously dude, you're missing out!
> 
> *SA and another you constantly criticise, OT, account for about 80% of my template *and have some absolutely amazing libraries. I pass on some, and they're not perfect (no developer is), but there are no other libs out there like, say, the Time series from OT or some of the SA evos like OACE that can add a sense of life and vitality that many sample libraries lack.


It's true we all have different tastes and loyalties. My template is becoming more VSL all the time. I truly believe they are a big step above OT and definitely Spitfire...especially for customer service and QC.

But I also have the full Cinematic Studios in my main template and between CS and VSL, the desire to include the overpriced Spitfire and OT are becoming less by the day. VSL has top notch QC, allows, demos and resale.... and Cinematic Studios has rock solid reputation and QC.
OT and Spitfire do not have the same level of QC as CS and VSL.


----------



## KEM (Feb 27, 2022)

Peter Satera said:


> Shit you not... exactly what I thought too.😂



My patience is growing thin, where is it already?!


----------



## GMT (Feb 27, 2022)

If the church has ornate stained glass windows and the samples were expertly curated by the raw humanity of a real priest (not some glorified life coach) and they used microphones that Jimi Hendrix once threw up on and the special art collectors' edition is signed using a quill once owned by William Shakespeare, then maybe I am in. Otherwise ...


----------



## Paj (Feb 27, 2022)

Sizzle! . . . Sizzle! . . . Steak?

Paj
8^?


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 27, 2022)

GMT said:


> If the church has ornate stained glass windows and the samples were expertly curated by the raw humanity of a real priest (not some glorified life coach) and they used microphones that Jimi Hendrix once threw up on and the special art collectors' edition is signed using a quill once owned by William Shakespeare, then maybe I am in. Otherwise ...


And as Christian will probably say: it’s a game-changer


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 27, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Is Abbey Road that good?


Have you seen me say a nice thing about any other Spitfire product? 😂


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 27, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> They update regularly. Most of my SF libraries are updated at least once a year. They update at least as regularly as any other company I buy libraries from, usually more.


You must obviously own all the libraries I don't have... 
My experience is that Spitfire creates a huge pile of abandon-ware. You are lucky if it works well out of the box, and granted, many of them do - then you are golden, but then there are those other ones... Especially those that run on the SA Player, which I have come to avoid like the plague.


----------



## pranic (Feb 27, 2022)

Geoff Grace said:


> They might as well have said, “The first 500 orders will receive a useless object that will further clutter up your home,” as far as I’m concerned.


I'm guessing that you'd rather have a unique NFT digital artifact?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2022)

Wunderhorn said:


> You must obviously own all the libraries I don't have...
> My experience is that Spitfire creates a huge pile of abandon-ware. You are lucky if it works well out of the box, and granted, many of them do - then you are golden, but then there are those other ones... Especially those that run on the SA Player, which I have come to avoid like the plague.


I don’t know. I own quite a lot and most of the big ones. The vast majority have received regular updates. I wonder if you’ve been checking the updates section of the SF downloader. 

I haven’t had an issue with the SF player personally. It’s been very stable.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Feb 27, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I don’t know. I own quite a lot and most of the big ones. The vast majority have received regular updates. I wonder if you’ve been checking the updates section of the SF downloader.
> 
> I haven’t had an issue with the SF player personally. It’s been very stable.


We know now from so many threads just on this forum alone that it is not about a "stable player" in itself. Setups have become so differentiated and personalized (systems, hardware, DAWs, VEP, down to USB hubs and many other components that you might not suspect to have any influence on the matter etc.). The same player can be rock solid on someone's machine while being completely unusable on another one's machine and trying to figure out why proves to be a near insurmountable task. It generally runs ok on my machine too, except for the example given below but it is still clunky, you can't purge RAM and you have to go through pages of articulations when a more economic way to use the space could have prevented that.
And then there's the stupid evo grid where even in the SF Player you can't assign a keyswitch to a slot. With the development of their own player they could have at least made that possible. No advantage over their Kontakt libraries. None. The opposite. It's a step backwards.

EW Choir would have been a joy on Kontakt. The SF Player uses too much CPU while idling, the legato patches need to have gain added by at least 200%. Spitfire has acknowledged both as bugs but does not do anything about it (ticket's a year old). No, they go ahead to record the next chapter of this Eric Whitacre abandon-ware.

The London Contemporary Strings have blatant tuning problems in the shorts. Again, a bug that has been acknowledged as such by Spitfire support a long time ago. But no fix.

Those are just two examples.

Certainly I am checking the SF downloader regularly, as hope always dies last.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 27, 2022)

That's literally the cat in the bag.
LITERALLY XD I'd be shocked if they get beyond 50 pre-orders.
I think hackers will be lurking because these people clearly have too much money 
Wait... maybe it actually is a hack? :D


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 27, 2022)

I'm starting to think Spitfire doesn't sell sample libraries as much as Web 2.0-inspired ambient jigsaw puzzles that all resemble Mark Fisher's hauntology music pining for the lost futures Britain can probably never have now. I'm not sure I can buy these products anymore as this idea has become unshakable from the marketing being just too good. Sorry.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

Based on the three short audio clips they posted so far, I will pay $3.00 Max to Pre-Order this library.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 27, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Based on the three short audio clips they posted so far, I will pay $3.00 Max to Pre-Order this library.


I liked this bit:



So I'd certainly pay $5 for that.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 27, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> I liked this bit:
> 
> 
> 
> So I'd certainly pay $5 for that.



OK.. and it's Sold to the highest bidder.


----------



## NYC Composer (Feb 28, 2022)

Personally, I prefer my humanity medium rare.


----------



## RogiervG (Feb 28, 2022)

hmm... so far it doesn't appeal to me. Bit vague description and snippets available doesn't make it clear enough what it really is. I wait for the official walkthrough/launch and see if it changes my feeling/thoughts.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Feb 28, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> hmm... so far it doesn't appeal to me. Bit vague description and snippets available doesn't make it clear enough what it really is. I wait for the official walkthrough/launch and see if it changes my feeling/thoughts.


It may be great, it may not. But other than stirring interest, it would be a stretch to preorder even at much lower cost with so little info.


----------



## Evans (Feb 28, 2022)

If they release a bit more info each day across the next several days, it would be a nice way to see what sort of content influences pre-orders.


----------



## erc13a (Feb 28, 2022)

I feel like spitfire is running an experiment to understand how far we could go as libraries junkies (there are selling something from someone with an extra something which is signed by that someone if you hurry) 🤔


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 28, 2022)

Saxes!


----------



## theStyg (Feb 28, 2022)

This type of marketing encouraging pre-orders for a mostly imaginary product shouldn't be rewarded. Spitfire has a habit of treating their libraries like collector's items and not tools.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

If the idea of this campaign was to generate pre-orders I think it has not been very successful. They may sell 200 or 500 copies based on the artwork. Who knows? But I doubt that selling large numbers of copies on pre-order was ever the plan. The plan, I think, was to use the artwork incentive with pre-orders to focus people's attention, presumably because their usual form of teasing is proving increasingly less successful at garnering attention. So the pre-order infrastructure is just part of the staging of the rollout for this library, a different form of teasing. If you stopped by the SF site to check out the 15 second sounds then the attention-seeking device worked. You now know about the library, and that presumably was the real goal. 

Maybe the intro price will change on launch, but I doubt it. Since there is so little information available about the library itself, I don't expect SF expects to sell many copies before more information is released. And if the price doesn't change then the only incentive to pre-order is the possibility of the art, which I think SF has to know isn't that much of an incentive. I'm sure they'd be happy to be proved wrong, but it just doesn't seem to me to have been the kind of bet that a company with SF's marketing savvy would make. So my speculation (and it is speculation) is that the artwork and the pre-order are part of a different kind of roll out campaign.

Now, we may still dislike this kind of marketing or any kind of marketing beyond "here is our new library and here is what it does." But getting our attention is a real issue that companies face.


----------



## sostenuto (Feb 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> If the idea of this campaign was to generate pre-orders I think it has not been very successful. They may sell 200 or 500 copies based on the artwork. Who knows? But I doubt that selling large numbers of copies on pre-order was ever the plan. The plan, I think, was to use the artwork incentive with pre-orders to focus people's attention, presumably because their usual form of teasing is proving increasingly less successful at garnering attention. So the pre-order infrastructure is just part of the staging of the rollout for this library, a different form of teasing. If you stopped by the SF site to check out the 15 second sounds then the attention-seeking device worked. You now know about the library, and that presumably was the real goal.
> 
> Maybe the intro price will change on launch, but I doubt it. Since there is so little information available about the library itself, I don't expect SF expects to sell many copies before more information is released. And if the price doesn't change then the only incentive to pre-order is the possibility of the art, which I think SF has to know isn't that much of an incentive. I'm sure they'd be happy to be proved wrong, but it just doesn't seem to me to have been the kind of bet that a company with SF's marketing savvy would make. So my speculation (and it is speculation) is that the artwork and the pre-order are part of a different kind of roll out campaign.
> 
> Now, we may still dislike this kind of marketing or any kind of marketing beyond "here is our new library and here is what it does." But getting our attention is a real issue that companies face.


Yup _ current paradigm _ lotsa eyeballs ...... love /hate _ no matter. 🥰 😠


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Feb 28, 2022)

Sure, I'll gladly spend $229 on a library with next to zero information, with three 15-second demos that sound like stuff I could get on Pianobook for free.

Is the art for the first 500 orders going to be that flipbook house sketch animation in the demo video? Because that would totally make it worth it.


----------



## theStyg (Feb 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> If the idea of this campaign was to generate pre-orders I think it has not been very successful. They may sell 200 or 500 copies based on the artwork. Who knows? But I doubt that selling large numbers of copies on pre-order was ever the plan. The plan, I think, was to use the artwork incentive with pre-orders to focus people's attention, presumably because their usual form of teasing is proving increasingly less successful at garnering attention. So the pre-order infrastructure is just part of the staging of the rollout for this library, a different form of teasing. If you stopped by the SF site to check out the 15 second sounds then the attention-seeking device worked. You now know about the library, and that presumably was the real goal.
> 
> Maybe the intro price will change on launch, but I doubt it. Since there is so little information available about the library itself, I don't expect SF expects to sell many copies before more information is released. And if the price doesn't change then the only incentive to pre-order is the possibility of the art, which I think SF has to know isn't that much of an incentive. I'm sure they'd be happy to be proved wrong, but it just doesn't seem to me to have been the kind of bet that a company with SF's marketing savvy would make. So my speculation (and it is speculation) is that the artwork and the pre-order are part of a different kind of roll out campaign.
> 
> Now, we may still dislike this kind of marketing or any kind of marketing beyond "here is our new library and here is what it does." But getting our attention is a real issue that companies face.


I mean of course it's an attention-seeking tool... that's marketing, lol. That doesn't address the inherently anti-consumer practice Spitfire is engaging in. You could do just about everything you described without enabling pre-orders. Until this thread, I have only seen the purchase page with the promise of artwork we haven't seen signed by somebody we don't know. I didn't even see the uninformative 15 second teaser clips until they were posted in here.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Yup _ current paradigm _ lotsa eyeballs ...... love /hate _ no matter. 🥰 😠


My complaint about this campaign is that it's kind of boring. The old teaser campaigns were often over the top, and frequently induced severe eye rolling, but were rarely boring. I also don't have a good sense of what this library is about. I think it will be something that fits my aesthetic, but the parameters of the library are so far very ill defined. 

In any case being boring and not really defining the library well, this campaign doesn't seem like it has been all that effective at the goal of finding eyeballs. On the other hand, here we are talking about it, so it's often difficult to assess these things.


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

theStyg said:


> I mean... of course it's an attention-seeking tool... that's marketing, lol. That doesn't address the inherently anti-consumer practice Spitfire is engaging in. You could do just about everything you described without enabling pre-orders. Until this thread, I have only seen the purchase page with the promise of artwork we haven't seen signed by somebody we don't know. I didn't even see the uninformative 15 second teaser clips until they were posted in here.


My point is that I don't think the pre-order button matters, and I don't think SF is looking to sell many copies through pre-order. The button is just a prop for the rest of the campaign. So I also don't see it as being anti-consumer. If they indeed raise the price on Thursday, then I will agree that it was anti-consumer. But if it is just a period where you can pre-order it if you want to ensure getting the artwork, then I don't really see an issue. I mean, you can see it instead—and this is likely one reason for the pre-order—to give those who do want the artwork for whatever reason a clear opportunity to do so without a bunch of people who don't care one way or the other getting the artwork.


----------



## sundrowned (Feb 28, 2022)

Maybe they just haven't put that much thought into this campaign and it's a bit rubbish


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 28, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Saxes!


Immediate pre-order if they sampled Tim Cappello:


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 28, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> Immediate pre-order if they sampled Tim Cappello:



A gimmick I could get behind!


----------



## theStyg (Feb 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> The button is just a prop for the rest of the campaign. So I also don't see it as being anti-consumer.


lol come on now, as ineffective as it is, them talking about the artwork available to early purchasers is a pretty blatant attempt at encouraging a FOMO purchase... that's pretty anti-consumer


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

theStyg said:


> lol come on now, as ineffective as it is, them talking about the artwork available to early purchasers is a pretty blatant attempt at encouraging a FOMO purchase... that's pretty anti-consumer


Only if you care about the artwork. Personally, I haven't had FOMO triggered by this campaign at all.


----------



## theStyg (Feb 28, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Only if you care about the artwork. Personally, I haven't had FOMO triggered by this campaign at all.


I don't think we're connecting on the core point here... I read it as a clear attempt to trigger FOMO that was ineffective.


----------



## Wally Garten (Feb 28, 2022)

I wonder if this is a taster for the library under discussion. Seems to encompass some of the same instruments and perhaps the same general mood:









LABS LABS Astral Forms


<p>An ethereal collection of sounds created with vocals, double bass, electric guitar, saxophones and more. Performed by a talented group of musicians and sculpted by the Spitfire Audio team, these range from beautiful and beguiling, to dark and atmospheric — perfect for adding depth and...



labs.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 28, 2022)

theStyg said:


> I don't think we're connecting on the core point here... I read it as a clear attempt to trigger FOMO that was ineffective.



I'm pretty certain that SF has a competent marketing staff, and while competent marketers do make mistakes (and I think several have been made in this campaign), the only thing that is driving towards preorders is the artwork, and competent marketers would know this. So the question to ask is why have they structured the campaign in this way? If the idea was to sell the library on pre-orders there would be more of the library to assess. If the idea was to sell the artwork to the general public and use that to sell the library, there would also be more selling of the artwork. But neither of those is really happening as far as I can see. It's just the usual teaser-like cloud of enigmas inside another enigma of why this library is being incentivized with artwork... 

I think a more likely explanation is that the artwork is doing other work and the preorders are there to serve that other work, as well as giving the product page a reason for existing right now. I suspect that it is perplexing because the audience the library with artwork is designed to attract (and who might understand its value) is not really visible to many of us, certainly not to me.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 28, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> Sure, I'll gladly spend $229 on a library with next to zero information, with three 15-second demos that sound like stuff I could get on Pianobook for free.
> 
> Is the art for the first 500 orders going to be that flipbook house sketch animation in the demo video? Because that would totally make it worth it.


Link on Pianobook please?


----------



## fiction (Mar 1, 2022)

This library is giving me a Landforms vibe. 

I'm certainly curious, but not pre-order blindly curious!


----------



## Mimesis (Mar 1, 2022)

It’s a composer toolkit by Keaton Henson.
He is also a visual artist.

Since there are so few signed copies I think spitfire invited further investigation for perspective buyers… and if you did the research and found it was a Keaton Henson library and you were a fan then… score! Better odds I think of having memorabilia fall into the right hands.

This is my fav Keaton Henson album and knowing Keaton is involved makes me think he used a similar recording style to what is represented here (the full album so don’t judge from the intro): and I think it will pair well with Olafur’s Composer toolkit. And yeah I pre-ordered


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 1, 2022)

Mimesis said:


> It’s a composer toolkit by Keaton Henson
> He is also a visual artist.
> 
> Since there are so few signed copies I think spitfire invited further investigation for perspective buyers… and if you did the research and found it was a Keaton Henson library and you were a fan then… score! Better odds I think of having memorabilia fall into the right hands.
> ...



That album sounds great ! Once i've heard the name Keaton Henson I was very excited about this Spitfire release, I think it will be very interesting but lets just wait and see...


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 1, 2022)

Yeah this article here, is a giveaway.

"The partnership starts with the creation of Keaton Henson’s Heirloom, a selection of curated sounds featuring woodwind, piano and strings. Recorded at The Church Studios by Fiona Cruikshank and the Spitfire team, the library will be released in early 2022 and made available to purchase by Spitfire Audio’s million-plus users, enabling and inspiring them to create new compositions and tracks."

I'm curious about this library though I'm not a Keaton Henson fan. Really keen on a Ben Frost collab though!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 2, 2022)

Still it doesn't make it clear, what it is. Toolkit? can be anything really (ensembles, solo, hybrid, whatever have you). Seems pads only, listening to the sound examples available, but then again, not sure. From a marketing perspective, i find it not appealing at all.. the lack of information, the vague audio fragments.. (uncomfortable feeling even, which is the opposite of what they aim at.)


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 2, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Still it doesn't make it clear, what it is. Toolkit? can be anything really (ensembles, solo, hybrid, whatever have you). Seems pads only, listening to the sound examples available, but then again, not sure. From a marketing perspective, i find it not appealing at all.. the lack of information, the vague audio fragments.. (uncomfortable feeling even, which is the opposite of what they aim at.)


Yeah I reckon a toolkit similar to the Olafur Arnolds One. It'll have a piano, a winds and strings section (that will be sounds similar to one of their $29 but with mic options I reckon) then pads/synth made with those samples through whatever rack/pedal effects Keaton uses.

I hope it's not this to be honest. I'm all textured out with my current collection of libraries. I haven't even put a dint into the Olafur Arnolds Toolkit even though I've used it on every project. Don't get me started on S&A's Landforms.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 2, 2022)

I spent two hours talking about this with my family this week. We looked at the pros and cons, examined all our options, did all the research we possibly could, and listened to those three short sound clips probably a dozen times each. Finally, as my wife saw the beaded sweat on my forehead, and she could tell I was starting to take out my frustration on my young children, she turned to me, looked me in the eyes, and said:

"_Why don't you just wait until Thursday and then you'll actually find out what Heirloom is?_"


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 2, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> I spent two hours talking about this with my family this week. We looked at the pros and cons, examined all our options, did all the research we possibly could, and listened to those three short sound clips probably a dozen times each. Finally, as my wife saw the beaded sweat on my forehead, and she could tell I was starting to take out my frustration on my young children, she turned to me, looked me in the eyes, and said:
> 
> "_Why don't you just wait until Thursday and then you'll actually find out what Heirloom is?_"


I make my wife and kids sit through Paul Thomson's walkthroughs prior to any potential library purchase. It's a valuable part of the decision making process, especially my youngest daughters input on the legato transitions.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 2, 2022)

I always invite two priests, an excorcist and my tax advisers, next to my family members of course.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 2, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Yeah this article here, is a giveaway.
> 
> "The partnership starts with the creation of Keaton Henson’s Heirloom, a selection of curated sounds featuring woodwind, piano and strings. Recorded at The Church Studios by Fiona Cruikshank and the Spitfire team, the library will be released in early 2022 and made available to purchase by Spitfire Audio’s million-plus users, enabling and inspiring them to create new compositions and tracks."
> 
> I'm curious about this library though I'm not a Keaton Henson fan. Really keen on a Ben Frost collab though!


Yes very interested in the Ben Frost collab as well.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

fiction said:


> This library is giving me a Landforms vibe.
> 
> I'm certainly curious, but not pre-order blindly curious!



Same here.That would appeal to me very much.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 2, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I always invite two priests, an excorcist and my tax advisers, next to my family members of course.


Wait. Not the Spanish Inquisition??


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Michel Simons said:


> Wait. Not the Spanish Inquisition??



Ironically, they are always expected but never turn up.


----------



## CharlieArtsGuy (Mar 2, 2022)

It looks from their social media like they changed the library name from Heirloom to The Emotional Ensemble? Although the latter isn’t available as a presale on the SA site. Perhaps they are releasing it in two editions?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Mar 2, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Yeah this article here, is a giveaway.
> 
> "The partnership starts with the creation of Keaton Henson’s Heirloom, a selection of curated sounds featuring woodwind, piano and strings. Recorded at The Church Studios by Fiona Cruikshank and the Spitfire team, the library will be released in early 2022 and made available to purchase by Spitfire Audio’s million-plus users, enabling and inspiring them to create new compositions and tracks."
> 
> I'm curious about this library though I'm not a Keaton Henson fan. Really keen on a Ben Frost collab though!


It's funny, you mention Ben Frost but then in your next post you mention about not putting a dent in S+A Landforms. Which is basically a Ben Frost sample library! (somewhat anyways)


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 3, 2022)

AdamKmusic said:


> It's funny, you mention Ben Frost but then in your next post you mention about not putting a dent in S+A Landforms. Which is basically a Ben Frost sample library! (somewhat anyways)


Yeah you're not wrong there. I've also used Landforms on every project since buying it but still feel as though I haven't fleshed it out completely. It's a beast of a library.

I can never have too many libraries that hit my particular niche though (dark ambient/industrial/minimalism) (recommendations welcome . So if a Ben Frost Collab comes out and it looks good, I'm all in.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 3, 2022)

I don’t know what this library is, and I preordered.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

holywilly said:


> I don’t know what this library is, and I preordered.



Roll dem bones. I hope they come up seven or eleven.


----------



## branshen (Mar 3, 2022)

INTRODUCTION
From the mind, heart and soul of acclaimed artist Keaton Henson comes a compositional toolkit of unique, modern scoring sounds, bestowed to enhance your sonic fingerprint with a beautiful human touch. 

Heirloom features delicate strings, raw woodwinds, an inspiring piano and haunting guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios (Adele, The XX. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds) This library was conceived with humanity in its DNA, and the lingering human moments that bleed and seep their way into recorded musical performances. Inherently contemporary and perfect for emotive writing, this sound library is the audial equivalent of the worn away seat of your father’s favourite chair. Traces, marks and imprints left behind by those who are perhaps no longer with us. Gone, but never forgotten.


----------



## branshen (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Contrabass clarinet. Well sh*t. Now they hook me in :-(


----------



## branshen (Mar 3, 2022)

User manual is up








Spitfire Audio — Heirloom






www.spitfireaudio.com


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

branshen said:


> INTRODUCTION
> From the mind, heart and soul of acclaimed artist Keaton Henson comes a compositional toolkit of unique, modern scoring sounds, bestowed to enhance your sonic fingerprint with a beautiful human touch.
> 
> Heirloom features delicate strings, raw woodwinds, an inspiring piano and haunting guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios (Adele, The XX. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds) This library was conceived with humanity in its DNA, and the lingering human moments that bleed and seep their way into recorded musical performances. Inherently contemporary and perfect for emotive writing, this sound library is the audial equivalent of the worn away seat of your father’s favourite chair. Traces, marks and imprints left behind by those who are perhaps no longer with us. Gone, but never forgotten.


I have never heard any music by this artist (family of Christian Henson is he?) nor the studio. But somehow I am getting huge postrock late 1980s Talk Talk vibes. Would I be far off assuming this library pulls of that kind of raw sound? I haven’t heard any of the teasers yet either.


----------



## holywilly (Mar 3, 2022)

Now I’m very exciting today. That Contrabass Clarinet worths everything.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

branshen said:


> INTRODUCTION
> From the mind, heart and soul of acclaimed artist Keaton Henson comes a compositional toolkit of unique, modern scoring sounds, bestowed to enhance your sonic fingerprint with a beautiful human touch.
> 
> Heirloom features delicate strings, raw woodwinds, an inspiring piano and haunting guitars captured in London’s stunning Church Studios (Adele, The XX. Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds) This library was conceived with humanity in its DNA, and the lingering human moments that bleed and seep their way into recorded musical performances. Inherently contemporary and perfect for emotive writing, this sound library is the audial equivalent of the worn away seat of your father’s favourite chair. Traces, marks and imprints left behind by those who are perhaps no longer with us. Gone, but never forgotten.


According to the manual’s introduction these are the sampled instruments. That list seems to also include a Bass Clarinet (next to a Contrabass) and a Bariton Saxophone. But those are not mentioned in the appendix (the list posted above does not contain them either).


----------



## branshen (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I have never heard any music by this artist (family of Christian Henson is he?) nor the studio. But somehow I am getting huge postrock late 1980s Talk Talk vibes. Would I be far off assuming this library pulls of that kind of raw sound? I haven’t heard any of the teasers yet either.


Probably going to be a soft sounding library. Keaton's music is soft.. (the strings come in at the end)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

branshen said:


> Probably going to be a soft sounding library. Keaton's music is soft.. (the strings come in at the end)



Thanks for pointing me to this. Highly appreciated.

Purely based on gut feelings and descriptions so far, I was thinking of this sound - which isn’t that far off?




I am genuinely curious. I was tempted to maybe get OT’s new Habitat library, seeing how I love Whisper and my latest purchase, Spitfire’s OPW The Pool Project. But the review / demo videos have not fully convinced me and this one seems promising.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

For someone who is not excited by legato, I feel cognitive dissonance at my regret at the lack of a contrabass clarinet legato. Is this because attempting to play legato on a contrabass clarinet tends to lead the musician to pass out?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Contrabass clarinets just need to play dubstep. They were doing wobbly basses way before someone stumbled over a rusty Yamaha TX81Z and started making an FM variant. The clarinet players are the OG dubsteppers.

(I actually stole this notion off of a Stephen Limbaugh video he did for VSL).


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> For someone who is not excited by legato


What!



Bee_Abney said:


> Is this because attempting to play legato on a contrabass clarinet tends to lead the musician to pass out?


Did you hear Christian (or maybe Paul?)'s story of when they were recording the SSW Contrabassoon the musicians *pleaded* with them not to loop the samples. Very possibly in fear for their lives.

For it's very easy to write low wind parts that would kill entire sections of an orchestra.

(The SSW contrabassoon legato is fabulous though).


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

branshen said:


> Probably going to be a soft sounding library. Keaton's music is soft.. (the strings come in at the end)



Boy… those strings are gorgeous… if the library sounds remotely like this I am in real trouble. Thanks again for posting this song, I really like the song, mister Henson’s voice and the arrangement.


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Boy… those strings are gorgeous… if the library sounds remotely like this I am in real trouble.


Yeah, normally I'd say you're safe, those are obviously real strings, and it's very unlikely that sampling will get remotely close ... 

... but counterpoint: Apassionata.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

ism said:


> Yeah, normally I'd say you're safe, those are obviously real strings, and it's very unlikely that sampling will get remotely close ...
> 
> ... but counterpoint: Apassionata.


I am safe in that knowledge - yes. Fully aware. But that same safety was assumed minutes before I indeed purchased…. Apassionata.


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am safe in that knowledge - yes. Fully aware. But that same safety was assumed minutes before I indeed purchased…. Apassionata.


That's how Apassionata got me too. 

But yeah, the strings on that that track, wow. If that could be sampled ...


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

Should we schedule an intervention for @doctoremmet and @ism?

Or perhaps this level of degeneracy can just be contextually defined as 'normal for VI-Control'?

Situation Normal, All Gassed Up


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Should we schedule an intervention for @doctoremmet and @ism?
> 
> Or perhaps this level of degeneracy can just be contextually defined as 'normal for VI-Control'?
> 
> Situation Normal, All Gassed Up


I can stop any time I want. 

But as I've mentioned before, if you believe in GAS (which I don't, necessarily) and the (which again, I don't) addiction metaphor, then vi-c isn't isn't a support group or space for interventions within this metaphor - it's the bar.

But contra the addiction metaphor: life is materially, measurably better with (to choose just one completely random example) Apassionata than without it. Same goes for the SSW contra bassoon.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

This person is right.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

ism said:


> I can stop any time I want.
> 
> But as I've mentioned before, if you believe in GAS (which I don't, necessarily) and the (which again, I don't), then vi-c isn't isn't a support group or space for interventions within addiction metaphor - it's the bar.
> 
> But contra the addiction metaphor: life is materially, measurably better with (to choose just one completely random example) Apassionata than without it. Same goes for the SSW contra bassoon.



Duly noted in my medical journal:

'Hopeless cases, both.'


----------



## Trash Panda (Mar 3, 2022)

ism said:


> But as I've mentioned before, if you believe in GAS (which I don't, necessarily) and the (which again, I don't) addiction metaphor, then vi-c isn't isn't a support group or space for interventions within this metaphor - it's the bar.


This is the way.


----------



## ism (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Duly noted in my medical journal:
> 
> 'Hopeless cases, both.'


Only if you believe in GAS.


----------



## Niah2 (Mar 3, 2022)

branshen said:


> Probably going to be a soft sounding library. Keaton's music is soft.. (the strings come in at the end)



Yeah those strings at the end are something else.

Also love the strings on this:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

ism said:


> Only if you believe in GAS.



I don't think whether or not you have GAS hinges upon my beliefs.

But enough of such frivolities, we have a premiere coming and I have to finish putting up the bunting!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Honest question: what is a HEIRLOOM? And is it typically bespoke, curated or both? And does it respond well to a but of splosh?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Oh and of course everybody knows exactly what a Tubax is, right? I mean… I totally knew. I use them all the time. Many bands in my country use them. I nearly bought one once. But for that one person that doesn’t know, I figured I’d just post this here:


WIKIPEDIA:
The tubax is a modified saxophone developed in 1999 by the German instrument maker Benedikt Eppelsheim. It exists in both E♭ contrabass and B♭ or C subcontrabass sizes. Its name is a portmanteau of the words "tuba" and "sax". The first size of tubax to be developed was the E♭ contrabass. It has the same register as a regular contrabass saxophone but is much more compact due to its tubing being folded more times. While the timbre of the E♭ tubax is more focused and compact than that of the full-sized contrabass saxophone, it still blends well with other sizes of saxophones and can be played with surprising agility compared to its size. The subcontrabass tubax uses a baritone saxophone or bass saxophone mouthpiece. While several B♭ subcontrabasses are already in use, only one C model has been manufactured. It was sold to Thomas Mejer of Switzerland in July 2002; he has recorded on it with Peter A. Schmid as the "Two Tubax Duo."






But like I was saying…. I have a ton of Tubax samples already, so I am not that excited about this. Like, at all. Personally I feel the tubax is a bit overused these days. You hear them everywhere now.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Honest question: what is a HEIRLOOM? And is it typically bespoke, curated or both? And does it respond well to a but of splosh?



Out of wanton cruelty, I'm going to interpret your question as sincere. 

An heirloom can be any object of value. I don't think it has to be an artifact (so an uncut gem could be an heirloom) or physical (so, perhaps, a software license could be an heirloom. As such, they can be bespoke: an artifact created for a specific owner. But it needn't be.

To be an heirloom, the object must pass through multiple generations of a single family. Conventionally, this mean blood relatives but it could extend to adoptees or spouses. I think more than one transfer of ownership is necessary, with a minimum of three generations. So, your mother's vase can't be an heirloom when it passes to you, but it could be when it reaches your daughter.

Can an onject be made, bespokely, into an heirloom? I don't think so. A thing is only bespoke because relationships and intentions at the time of creation. It's becoming an heirloom cannot be part of it's creation as an object. Being an heirloom is a whole set of relationships and exchanges that are wholly distinct from that.

Can heirlooms be curated? Yes, as when, at some future point, your daughter throws away your mother's vase whilst keeping her brooch.

Splosh? Sorry, that's beyond me.


----------



## Virtuoso (Mar 3, 2022)

Or a fancy tomato.


----------



## labyrinths (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm tempted just for that tubax, which I didn't even know existed until today.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 3, 2022)

A very good sounding library, and useful too, but I don't need it. 

I'm still super excited, and looking forward to the release of Spitfire Audio's *Abbey Road One Modular Orchestra*.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Splosh? Sorry, that's beyond me.


It is Spitfirian for reverb


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> A very good sounding library, and useful too, but I don't need it.
> 
> I'm still super excited, and looking forward to the release of Spitfire Audio's *Abbey Road One Modular Orchestra*.


Noted. I went in and bought the damn library. I need a tubax - sorry.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It is Spitfirian for reverb



Of course, I'm hopeless!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Noted. I went in and bought the damn library. I need a tubax - sorry.



I never doubted that you would.


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 3, 2022)

I'm positively surprised I must say ... very beautiful, unique overall sound. The strings sound great too – but I miss that signature vibrato of the the Keaton Henson tunes shared before.
In the demo the longs sound quite flat. If anyone who purchased this already could comment on this it would be great. Thx!


----------



## Zanshin (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Noted. I went in and bought the damn library. I need a tubax - sorry.


As I was reading the content list I thought "this is basically a doctoremmet library". Let us know how you get on with it


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 3, 2022)

clintowenellis said:


> Yeah you're not wrong there. I've also used Landforms on every project since buying it but still feel as though I haven't fleshed it out completely. It's a beast of a library.
> 
> I can never have too many libraries that hit my particular niche though (dark ambient/industrial/minimalism) (recommendations welcome . So if a Ben Frost Collab comes out and it looks good, I'm all in.


And it turns out it's not like landforms at all.

I was hoping Spitfire would put together an engine to combine different sounds or something maybe like Arkhis or that Landforms thing. That would have gotten me a lot more interested. Spitfire high quality instruments in an engine like Arkhis would be very cool. Instead it's just another nice set of sampled instruments.

Very nice sounding though. If I could go a la carte I might get that wood sound.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2022)

This sounds quite lovely. Very expressive and inspiring... darn it...


----------



## erc13a (Mar 3, 2022)

I loved the demo. Can we confirm that there are only 2 layers on strings ? I just feel price is a little bit steep.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> As I was reading the content list I thought "this is basically a doctoremmet library". Let us know how you get on with it


Haha that makes a lot of sense, and kudos for knowing me that well. ❤️ - but the woodwinds alone sold me for 100% on this library. That tubax… gosh. I’m feeling all giddy.

I have a lot of catching up to do with other “projects” but I will definitely let you know. In the mean time I hope @Simeon will do a walkthrough soon.


----------



## davidson (Mar 3, 2022)

mixedmoods said:


> The strings sound great too – but I miss that signature vibrato of the the Keaton Henson tunes shared before.


Same, didn't sound anything like what I was expecting after listening to his music at all.


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 3, 2022)

Finally a strings library!


----------



## RogiervG (Mar 3, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> This sounds quite lovely. Very expressive and inspiring... darn it...


Then don't buy it  
I guess you already have enough overlapping stuff.. (with some fx added and such you can get quite far)
I won't buy it this time.. maybe in the future.


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 3, 2022)

It sounds very compelling to me, but I'm not sure how much I'd use it. I'd probably fool around with it and forget about it. Which is fine, I do that often, but the price is steep for that.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2022)

Zanshin said:


> As I was reading the content list I thought "this is basically a doctoremmet library". Let us know how you get on with it




Isn’t every library released and sold potentially a @doctoremmet library?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

Salient combination of instruments is strong draw. Attracted by coherence, venue, recording acumen.
Intro cost chosen carefully _ enticingly. 🍯


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 3, 2022)

Sounds okay I guess but I don't quite understand why this is priced so high compared to the other 'Originals' they've been releasing.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Isn’t every library released and sold potentially a @doctoremmet library?


Hardly. Synths, yes. Samples? No way. You have me and Muziksculp confused


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Sounds okay I guess but I don't quite understand why this is priced so high compared to the other 'Originals' they've been releasing.


I am guessing here, but there are more articulations per instrument, more mic signals of course and likely more velocity layers as well. Oh - and legato low and high strings patches.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am guessing here, but there are more articulations per instruments, more mic signals of course and likely more velocity layers as well.


Did you post re. Originals purchase _ then additional $19. discount on Heirloom ? Is this doable ?
Attractive option. 🤷🏻


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Did you post re. Originals purchase _ then additional $19. discount on heirloom ? This is attractive option. 🤷🏻


The actual discount is $10 though isn’t it? So if you buy an Original (or SA Recordings) library that you would have bought anyway, yes - in that case you could use the voucher to get an extra tenner off the intro price. And I am also guessing eventually we’ll see 40% BF sales. So one could always wait for that?


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> The actual discount is $10 though isn’t it? So if you buy an Original (or SA Recordings) library that you would have bought anyway, yes - in that case you could use the voucher to get an extra tenner off the intro price. And I am also guessing eventually we’ll see 40% BF sales. So one could always wait for that?


Yup. $10. Could wait for BF, except for TUBAX. Already addicted to that sound _ especially as Homay took to 'raspy' extreme !


----------



## artomatic (Mar 3, 2022)

This is when I wish Spitfire allows ala carte purchases like Orchestral Tools.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Kevin63101 (Mar 3, 2022)

Great sounding library. Love the low winds with the breathiness.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 3, 2022)

Looking at the walkthrough, it looks like a disparate collection of instruments. Almost like a jumble sale.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2022)

The thing I really admire about Spitfire and OT and other developers right now is they are going beyond the norm of the traditional orchestra- the market is heavily saturated with them anyhow so it's wonderful they are probing alternate instrumentation and ensembles. Smaller groups inspire different ideas.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

@Roger Newton Really? Funny how two people can perceive something so differently. To me these instruments blend really well together (in my head mind you - I have had no hands on exposure yet) and I can envision myself composing with them really well. Strings, low winds, piano, some guitar. I can totally see myself inviting those musicians in a London church and record a trilogy of albums.


----------



## Brasart (Mar 3, 2022)

Such a beautiful and delicate toolkit, instantly fell in love with some patches, makes me wish I was scoring short indie films that would call for this kind of sound


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> @Roger Newton Really? Funny how two people can perceive something so differently. To me these instruments blend really well together (in my head mind you - I have had no hands on exposure yet) and I can envision myself composing with them really well. Strings, low winds, piano, some guitar. I can totally see myself inviting those musicians in a London church and record a trilogy of albums.


Yes of course. What I meant more perhaps, it's a mish mash. You could of course grab a contrabass clarinet from most woodwind libraries, a piano from another, strings from a myriad of libraries etc ect and then put them altogether in a template. You could just about make any blend of just about anything if you've got enough libraries. In the end, that's generally the trick to it all.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Yes of course. What I meant more perhaps, it's a mish mash. You could of course grab a contrabass clarinet from most woodwind libraries, a piano from another, strings from a myriad of libraries etc ect and then put them altogether in a template. You could put just about any blend of just about anything if you've got enough libraries. In the end, that's generally the trick to it all.


Gotcha! You’re absolutely right about that of course. Thx!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Gorgeous.



Lucie Treacher could sell me anything; she's that cunning. I'm so glad that she didn't make the premiere video.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> Yes of course. What I meant more perhaps, it's a mish mash. You could of course grab a contrabass clarinet from most woodwind libraries, a piano from another, strings from a myriad of libraries etc ect and then put them altogether in a template. You could just about make any blend of just about anything if you've got enough libraries. In the end, that's generally the trick to it all.


Of course, if one truly likes this 'mish mash', then boils down to how much one values one's hourly rate. $229. gets used rather quickly in many cases .... 🤷🏻


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Oh and of course everybody knows exactly what a Tubax is, right?


Isn't a TubaX a tuba made by Elon Musk? 

And not to get too personal, but rumour has it you have the healthiest sax life of anyone on vi-c?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Of course, if one truly likes this 'mish mash', then boils down to how much one values one's hourly rate. $229. gets used rather quickly in many cases .... 🤷🏻


Who are you visiting that charges $229 per hour?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Who are you visiting that charges $229 per hour?


In my case, probably my divorce lawyer?

@Futchibon and indeed THAT life has seen a wealthy growth, although I can assure you that owning any and all sampled sax libraries eventually turns into a slightly less healthy obsession.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Of course, if one truly likes this 'mish mash', then boils down to how much one values one's hourly rate. $229. gets used rather quickly in many cases .... 🤷🏻


It's okay - I understood your point! I'm just joshin' ya!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Who are you visiting that charges $229 per hour?


Or maybe _would like to visit_ ........  😍
Using @ Roger Newton's example _ putting those miscellaneous instruments together, into coherent ensemble, could be pricey unless one works at minimum wage ? 😳


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Isn't a TubaX a tuba made by Elon Musk?
> 
> And not to get too personal, but rumour has it you have the healthiest sax life of anyone on vi-c?




Supposedly our Dr.dislocated his jaw & has developed embouchure issues from real life overuse fueling his maniacal quest for every sax vi and sample library in existence. 😘


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Of course, if one truly likes this 'mish mash', then boils down to how much one values one's hourly rate. $229. gets used rather quickly in many cases .... 🤷🏻


I am guilty, maybe unhelpfully quite often, of looking at libraries in terms of return. Can I make a meaningful return on whatever the cost is? Pathetic really when you think about it. When you look through your royalty statement in April or whenever it is coming up, a single track easily covers most single library costs.
Is this being sold on it's template of instruments? If so, congrats to Spitfire on that marketing strategy.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Who are you visiting that charges $229 per hour?




Bee will pay you $150 per hour to visit her! 😘


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Supposedly our Dr.dislocated his jaw & has developed embouchure issues from real life overuse fueling his maniacal quest for every sax vi’s and sanple library in existence. 😘


Bass sax mouthpiece can do that ......... just sayin'


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Supposedly our Dr.dislocated his jaw & has developed embouchure issues from real life overuse fueling his maniacal quest for every sax vi’s and sanple library in existence. 😘


By the way, speaking of embouchure. I did buy an actual flute and am practising to learn how to play it. Which turns out to be a really cool endeavour. And it is slightly easier than my attempts on clarinet.


----------



## mixedmoods (Mar 3, 2022)

dcoscina said:


> The thing I really admire about Spitfire and OT and other developers right now is they are going beyond the norm of the traditional orchestra- the market is heavily saturated with them anyhow so it's wonderful they are probing alternate instrumentation and ensembles. Smaller groups inspire different ideas.


I couldn't agree more. There is a fast growing market for professional sample libraries beyond media production or classic scoring. I sometimes have the impression that some bigger companies still live in some conservative bubble ignoring a fast growing community of young producers with a eclectic musical backround which are not looking to score the next Hans Zimmer or John Williams style soundtrack. Looking at the ususal demo songs by VSL for example: it begins with an E.T. mockup and ends with The Nutcracker – mayyybe a hint of jazz here and there but thats it. But isnt there much more one could do with a pro string library? Looking at contemporary music from leftfield pop to soul and hip-hop: Its full of strings, and other classical instruments. I always wonder why they seem to ignore a market that would be so easy to catch.
Much respect for Spirtfire and OT on this. Pianobook or LABS alone are such great and passionately executed ideas ...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Bass sax mouthpiece can do that ......... just sayin'




Dear sweet innocent Sostenuto,
This has nothing to do with sax mouthpieces.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> I am guilty, maybe unhelpfully quite often, of looking at libraries in terms of return. Can I make a meaningful return on whatever the cost is? Pathetic really when you think about it. When you look through your royalty statement in April or whenever it is coming up, a single track easily covers most single library costs.
> Is this being sold on it's template of instruments? If so, congrats to Spitfire on that marketing strategy.


Jus stirring pot a bit ...... my skill set can chew up major time _ vs capable creator  
(a la @ dcosina) 😊


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 3, 2022)

erc13a said:


> I loved the demo. Can we confirm that there are only 2 layers on strings ? I just feel price is a little bit steep.


From watching the voice count, it looks like 3 layers for longs and 2 layers for flautando.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Dear sweet innocent Sostenuto,
> This has nothing to do with sax mouthpieces.


aarrgghh ..........so easily confused ...... embouchures, $150./hr, maniacal quests, ..... 🤪


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 3, 2022)

very inspiring sound. I love the guitar pad. Reminds me of Pat Metheny! 

A couple versions of this little idea I had using this. One with only Heirloom, another with a quiet choir for added mood...


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 3, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> aarrgghh ..........so easily confused ...... embouchures, $150./hr, maniacal quests, ..... 🤪




@Bee_Abney 

Hey Bee I think you have a new client!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Bee_Abney
> 
> Hey Bee I think you have a new client!


😳


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 3, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> @Bee_Abney
> 
> Hey Bee I think you have a new client!



Now, now, let's not derail a perfectly nice thread with business.

I love the strings and woodwinds, but I don't know if I could pay for the whole on their account. Which is also true for Albion Iceni.


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 3, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Gorgeous.



Good Lord. I had no interest at all before hearing this, but those low winds, well... that is something.


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 3, 2022)

To me this sounds most immediately like it would be a great library for children's music. (I mean the really classy stuff like Dip-Dap or Sarah and Duck.)


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 3, 2022)

liquidlino said:


> This pack feels very expensive for what it is. 34gb/9 signals is less than 4gb per signal. Handful of instruments / artics with no legato except for ensemble strings. And a piano (which presumably can't have many dynamic layers as each signal is only 4gb). Feels like it should have been 99rrp with 79 intro price.
> 
> Sounds lovely though, but very pricey.


I feel the same way. I was excited when I first heard the strings, then realizing it's only ensemble. I have zero use for noisy pianos and the other instruments. I'd probably pay $49 for the string ensemble though, it sounds nice.


----------



## Rudianos (Mar 3, 2022)

I had to look up what a Tubax was. Interesting...


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 3, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> I had to look up what a Tubax was. Interesting...


As did I.






Spitfire HEIRLOOM coming March 3 $229, Intro Price


Should we schedule an intervention for @doctoremmet and @ism? Or perhaps this level of degeneracy can just be contextually defined as 'normal for VI-Control'? Situation Normal, All Gassed Up




vi-control.net


----------



## prodigalson (Mar 3, 2022)

The most salient new fact I learned from this is what a “portmanteau” is. 


doctoremmet said:


> Oh and of course everybody knows exactly what a Tubax is, right? I mean… I totally knew. I use them all the time. Many bands in my country use them. I nearly bought one once. But for that one person that doesn’t know, I figured I’d just post this here:
> 
> 
> WIKIPEDIA:
> The tubax is a modified saxophone developed in 1999 by the German instrument maker Benedikt Eppelsheim. It exists in both E♭ contrabass and B♭ or C subcontrabass sizes. Its name is a portmanteau of the words "tuba" and "sax". The first size of tubax to be developed was the E♭ contrabass. It has the same register as a regular contrabass saxophone but is much more compact due to its tubing being folded more times. While the timbre of the E♭ tubax is more focused and compact than that of the full-sized contrabass saxophone, it still blends well with other sizes of saxophones and can be played with surprising agility compared to its size. The subcontrabass


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 3, 2022)

prodigalson said:


> The most salient new fact I learned from this is what a “portmanteau” is.


Now me, as well. 🧠


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 3, 2022)

CharlieArtsGuy said:


> It looks from their social media like they changed the library name from Heirloom to The Emotional Ensemble? Although the latter isn’t available as a presale on the SA site. Perhaps they are releasing it in two editions?





dcoscina said:


> The thing I really admire about Spitfire and OT and other developers right now is they are going beyond the norm of the traditional orchestra- the market is heavily saturated with them anyhow so it's wonderful they are probing alternate instrumentation and ensembles. Smaller groups inspire different ideas.


I think they need to do this to survive or at least ride the trend wave. As an ex performer/writer in pop/rock metal bands, these are the sounds that appeal to me and we’re seeing many new composers with similar backgrounds pop up on the radar. 

I started out wanting to emulate a real orchestra and write pieces that sounded like Williams or Newman. But now companies are releasing these products I feel more like I can just write with my own style but use processed orchestral/synths to get that “film score” sound. The Olafur Arnold’s stuff and S&A’s Landforms sealed the deal for me on that. It’s a really exciting time for film scoring and Spitfire have my full attention for getting new sounds. 

I also think the success of the A24 films has made a lot of songwriters think “This is cool as fuck, I could try this” and transition over to composing for media but keeping the long hair and tattoos out


----------



## Alex Niedt (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I feel the same way. I was excited when I first heard the strings, then realizing it's only ensemble. I have zero use for noisy pianos and the other instruments. I'd probably pay $49 for the string ensemble though, it sounds nice.


I also feel similarly. Love the sounds, but expected about 2-3 times as much content for a Spitfire library at this price point. Feels like a cut-down "volume 1" type version of a fuller concept, to me.


----------



## liquidlino (Mar 3, 2022)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I feel the same way. I was excited when I first heard the strings, then realizing it's only ensemble. I have zero use for noisy pianos and the other instruments. I'd probably pay $49 for the string ensemble though, it sounds nice.


I felt bad about that post, so I deleted it. My reasoning: Whilst I might well feel that way, it's not my place to define whether something is good value or not. And I realised, if I was Spitfire and I read that, I'd be pretty unexcited about my opinon and the negative effect it might have on others perceptions of value.

So value and beauty is in the eye of the beholder. If someone values even a single note of a single instrument enough to warrant the asking price, then that's great. And there are some extraordinarily beautiful notes in those demos.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Mar 3, 2022)

I feel bad about poking fun at the library earlier. The 15-second teaser clips were all _completely_ underwhelming. But the _actual_ demos sound great. It's not particularly my cup of tea, so I'm not really interested in it at this price point. When it goes to $179 (40% off) I may consider it.

Based on the actual amount of content, I do think $299 / $229 intro is a bit on the high side. A $199 / $149 intro (or even $229 / $179 intro) would have been a more realistic price. But that small amount of content is indeed quite beautiful, and being a more niche product, I can understand not being more aggressive with the pricing.


----------



## molemac (Mar 4, 2022)

The most salient new fact I learned from this is what a “portmanteau” is.

I thought it was a coathanger . There’s an idea , Spitfire audio introduces new multi sampled coathanger library (includes both metals and woods) . Sampled in the most exclusive cupboards in the world. Triangles like you have never heard before.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 4, 2022)

molemac said:


> The most salient new fact I learned from this is what a “portmanteau” is.
> 
> I thought it was a coathanger . There’s an idea , Spitfire audio introduces new multi sampled coathanger library (includes both metals and woods) . Sampled in the most exclusive cupboards in the world. Triangles like you have never heard before.


Played at the edge of silence.


----------



## molemac (Mar 4, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Played at the edge of silence.


Let’s hope its not ensemble only , I love a big fat portmanteau And the little skinny wiry fellows.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Mar 4, 2022)

It's a nice sounding library for sure but...

1.) I have string libraries coming out of all orifices.
2.) A lot of piano libraries too.
3.) Woodwinds are adequately catered for
4.) More pads than I could ever wish to use in three lifetimes.

I'm pretty sure that, with some tweaking, I could replicate the feel, emotion and sonic characteristics of this pretty closely with what I already have so, I'll be passing on this one.


----------



## Henu (Mar 4, 2022)

I find it amusing that from all those innocent Tubax- jokes, I've actually been dying to get my hands on a sampled one. 

I used to collaborate a lot with a (sadly passed away) Finnish wind-instrument weirdo Stakula who introduced me to the instrument years ago, and since the first time I heard it, I always wrote parts for Tubax when I booked recordings with him. I haven't heard Spitfire's take yet, but at least a live Tubax is pretty much the _most arrogant and rude instrument ever_, resembling of a horde of zombie pigs on acid.

Here's something we did in the mid 2010's, where the low Tubax really shines:


----------



## Ricgus3 (Mar 4, 2022)

Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


It doesn’t have piano and guitar either, and its string sections are a different size and do sound differently too. But in terms of sonic character I’d agree they’re in the same ballpark. I bet the Segla textures go really well with Heirloom too. And the NEO wind ensemble contains sax as well. All in all they could be an awesome match.


----------



## Ricgus3 (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It doesn’t have piano and guitar, and its string sections are a different size and do sound differently too. But in terms of sonic character I’d agree they’re in the same ballpark. I bet the Segla textures go really well with Heirloom too.


Yes the segla textures are amazing. As a sax player myself I could practice my bass clarinet chops and try to record some lines with the NEO strings and segla, I don’t own a baritone but soprano, alto and tenor, I’ll see what I can come up with


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


Yeah I tried to recreate all the sounds from the walkthrough with my existing libraries.

Neo covers the strings pretty much besides the Chime patch, which I can get similar results in S&A Landforms. Woodwinds are similar to Neo as well. Piano is somewhat unique but I was getting similar results with Una Corda.

So I passsed but certainly wouldn’t say no to it with 50% off or if it was part of bundle

Oh and I’m a guitarist so there’s that


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

Henu said:


> I find it amusing that from all those innocent Tubax- jokes, I've actually been dying to get my hands on a sampled one.
> 
> I used to collaborate a lot with a (sadly passed away) Finnish wind-instrument weirdo Stakula who introduced me to the instrument years ago, and since the first time I heard it, I always wrote parts for Tubax when I booked recordings with him. I haven't heard Spitfire's take yet, but at least a live Tubax is pretty much the _most arrogant and rude instrument ever_, resembling of a horde of zombie pigs on acid.
> 
> Here's something we did in the mid 2010's, where the low Tubax really shines:




I love that music. It makes both want to dance and to perform a summoning ritual for imps. Again.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Yes the segla textures are amazing. As a sax player myself I could practice my bass clarinet chops and try to record some lines with the NEO strings and segla, I don’t own a baritone but soprano, alto and tenor, I’ll see what I can come up with


I am so jealous of you! I have been eyeing several eBay auctions of alto clarinets and bass clarinets lately, purely out of love for their sound. In 2020 I purchased my first woodwind instrument, a Bb clarinet. But my embouchure still sucks to be honest, I need to put in way more practice hours before a bass clarinet would make ANY sense at all. So instead I first decided to buy a flute hahaha. Ridiculous, I know.

But, I think NEO and recordings of wind instruments really go well together. Please share any of those if you would! ❤️


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Henu said:


> I find it amusing that from all those innocent Tubax- jokes, I've actually been dying to get my hands on a sampled one.
> 
> I used to collaborate a lot with a (sadly passed away) Finnish wind-instrument weirdo Stakula who introduced me to the instrument years ago, and since the first time I heard it, I always wrote parts for Tubax when I booked recordings with him. I haven't heard Spitfire's take yet, but at least a live Tubax is pretty much the _most arrogant and rude instrument ever_, resembling of a horde of zombie pigs on acid.
> 
> Here's something we did in the mid 2010's, where the low Tubax really shines:



That is GREAT!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> It doesn’t have piano and guitar either, and its string sections are a different size and do sound differently too. But in terms of sonic character I’d agree they’re in the same ballpark. I bet the Segla textures go really well with Heirloom too. And the NEO wind ensemble contains sax as well. All in all they could be an awesome match.



Ah, wise Doctor. You know too well that 'I can get similar results with...' should always be translated as 'This goes perfectly with what I already have and love, so I need it!'


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Ah, wise Doctor. You know too well that 'I can get similar results with...' should always be translated as 'This goes perfectly with what I already have and love, so I need it!'


I bought the damn library, so this is ex-post rationalization at best


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I bought the damn library, so this is ex-post rationalization at best



You were lost at the bass clarinet. The tubax destroyed any semblance of doubt.

And you'll love the library, so it is all to the good!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I bought the damn library, so this is ex-post rationalization at best




Who would have thunk Temme could resist buying any library with an unusual and beautiful sounding cousin of a 🎷?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Who would have thunk Temme could resist buying any library with an unusual and beautiful sounding cousin of a 🎷?


----------



## filipjonathan (Mar 4, 2022)

Any info on the piano velocity layers? I wish we could buy just the piano.


----------



## TomislavEP (Mar 4, 2022)

Just watched the official walkthrough. What to say... I like it very much. This is mostly a subjective conclusion as some of the sounds included within are my primary colors. I'm not very keen on those more aggressive winds and brass, but I see where they're coming from by including these as well. The piano, strings, and guitars are IMO especially gorgeous. I like the overall intimate feel; the very same that had always motivated me to buy something from SA in most cases.

All things said, I probably won't buy this collection any time soon. First and foremost, I tend to avoid these curated libraries thinking about all those things I already have that are potentially close sound and aesthetic-wise. On the other hand, there is a matter of instant inspiration that sometimes comes with products such as this; its concept seems to guide you in a certain direction, which can be both liberating and constraining in a good way.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Just watched the official walkthrough. What to say... I like it very much. This is mostly a subjective conclusion as some of the sounds included within are my primary colors. I'm not very keen on those more aggressive winds and brass, but I see where they're coming from by including these as well. The piano, strings, and guitars are IMO especially gorgeous. I like the overall intimate feel; the very same that had always motivated me to buy something from SA in most cases.
> 
> All things said, I probably won't buy this collection any time soon. First and foremost, I tend to avoid these curated libraries thinking about all those things I already have that are potentially close sound and aesthetic-wise. On the other hand, there is a matter of instant inspiration that sometimes comes with products such as this; its concept seems to guide you in a certain direction, which can be both liberating and constraining in a good way.


And this is a prime example why your posts are some of the best on this forum Tomislav. The voice of reason. And our taste in sound esthetics appears to be very similar.


----------



## Trevor Meier (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> And this is a prime example why your posts are some of the best on this forum Tomislav. The voice of reason. And our taste in sound esthetics appears to be very similar.


A voice of reason against GAS? BANNED!! 😂


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Just watched the official walkthrough. What to say... I like it very much. This is mostly a subjective conclusion as some of the sounds included within are my primary colors. I'm not very keen on those more aggressive winds and brass, but I see where they're coming from by including these as well. The piano, strings, and guitars are IMO especially gorgeous. I like the overall intimate feel; the very same that had always motivated me to buy something from SA in most cases.
> 
> All things said, I probably won't buy this collection any time soon. First and foremost, I tend to avoid these curated libraries thinking about all those things I already have that are potentially close sound and aesthetic-wise. On the other hand, there is a matter of instant inspiration that sometimes comes with products such as this; its concept seems to guide you in a certain direction, which can be both liberating and constraining in a good way.


Don't buy a library for inspiration. Give half the money to me and I'll tell you an inspiring secret. (Hint, it involves certainty, death and YOLO.)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 4, 2022)

Trevor Meier said:


> A voice of reason against GAS? BANNED!! 😂


 I hear you. But yes, mister Tomislav says many very sensible things on here. Every time people like him (there are more, Craig Richards, Mark, Saxer, Tatiana, José, Piet, Pier, Geomir, Mussnig, Jim Buhler, Bill Elliott, Daniel James, Cory, Simeon, Chris Siu and many others whose names I forget right now) say something, I typically learn something. Thanks ladies and gentlemen! Then there are of course my fellow (clown) friends too. Love you Bee, Kenny and Muziksculp 

Edit: and ISM, the author of many ridiculously useful and insightful posts!


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


Definitely. First thing that came into my head.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I hear you. But yes, mister Tomislav says many very sensible things on here. Every time people like him (there are more, Craig Richards, Saxer, Tatiana, José, Piet, Pier, Geomir, Mussnig, Jim Buhler, Bill Elliott, Daniel James, Cory, Simeon, Chris Siu and many others whose names I forget right now) say something, I typically learn something. Thanks ladies and gentlemen! Then there are of course my fellow (clown) friends too. Love you Bee, Kenny and Muziksculp


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 4, 2022)

Just thinking if Spitfire had added this content to Albion Neo that would have a very serious library and well worth it.


----------



## chrisav (Mar 4, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Don't buy a library for inspiration. Give half the money to me and I'll tell you an inspiring secret. (Hint, it involves certainty, death and YOLO.)


In this world, nothing is certain except death and YOLO?


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 4, 2022)

chrisav said:


> In this world, nothing is certain except death and YOLO?



Close enough that I'm not going to get paid now!


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 4, 2022)

It sounds numb nostalgic. Where is the longing in this library? It sounds like one has given up. Dead. Very harsh criticism i know. But i have never had a Spitfire library where i disliked the demos. And I think Dan Keen is one of the best composers in the UK. So what is this thing? Who would buy this?


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 4, 2022)

artomatic said:


> This is when I wish Spitfire allows ala carte purchases like Orchestral Tools.


Absolutely, I'd pick up the woodwinds in a heartbeat, but the rest, while sounding nice, doesn't sound significantly different to other piano/strings libs to be worth getting the whole package.


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 4, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I am so jealous of you! I have been eyeing several eBay auctions of alto clarinets and bass clarinets lately, purely out of love for their sound. In 2020 I purchased my first woodwind instrument, a Bb clarinet. But my embouchure still sucks to be honest, I need to put in way more practice hours before a bass clarinet would make ANY sense at all. So instead I first decided to buy a flute hahaha. Ridiculous, I know.
> 
> But, I think NEO and recordings of wind instruments really go well together. Please share any of those if you would! ❤️


............ _sucks_ _ no..no...no ! Spozd to blow thru embouchure !!  🌬️


----------



## emasters (Mar 4, 2022)

The content feels light for the price. A few articulations are interesting (do like the woodwinds). The piano for me, doesn't really hit the mark (may be exactly what others are looking for). Overall, not my favorite Spitfire library and certainly at $299, seems expensive for the amount of content. One of the few "so-so" Spitfire purchases for me.


----------



## zeng (Mar 4, 2022)

Ricgus3 said:


> Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


Which patches/articulations from NEO or another library are most similar to Heirloom Strings' "Short Rounded" and "Chimes" articulations? (found at link below). They sound a little bit different but I don't want to pay 229 for just those 2 patches that I may have similar ones in my library. Thanks.

)


----------



## Denkii (Mar 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>


CURSED


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


>




Sweet Bee! You look lovely in this picture 🥰


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Mar 5, 2022)

I was thinking while watching the walkthrough, another library that would fit with this is the OT whisper 'mini' library, with all the very quiet winds and sax. 

I love the sounds, a legato on the sax and winds would have made it much more attractive at that price, Like most of you though I'm giving it a pass and wait down the line. 
All my GAS is saved up (which is a trillion billion saved GAS currency) for Abbey road modular (which also like most of yous XD)


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I was thinking while watching the walkthrough, another library that would fit with this is the OT whisper 'mini' library, with all the very quiet winds and sax.
> 
> I love the sounds, a legato on the sax and winds would have made it much more attractive at that price, Like most of you though I'm giving it a pass and wait down the line.
> All my GAS is saved up (which is a trillion billion saved GAS currency) for Abbey road modular (which also like most of yous XD)


I can attest that this is very much the case. I’ve been mixing and matching them all night yesterday. PERFECT combination.


----------



## chrisav (Mar 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I can attest that this is very much the case. I’ve been mixing and matching them all night yesterday. PERFECT combination.


Don't tempt me doc!


----------



## tompayu (Mar 5, 2022)

I can't see any reviews or quicklooks of Heirloom on Youtube yet?

These always give me a better idea of what a library is and what it can and can't do.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2022)

tompayu said:


> I can't see any reviews or quicklooks of Heirloom on Youtube yet?
> 
> These always give me a better idea of what a library is and what it can and can't do.


I bet @Simeon and @ChrisSiuMusic will do a demonstration shortly? There are way too many new releases for the reviewers to handle it seems


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 5, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I bet @Simeon and @ChrisSiuMusic will do a demonstration shortly? There are way too many new releases for the reviewers to handle it seems


It’s like a dream buffet 😂 but yes coming soon!


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 5, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I was thinking while watching the walkthrough, another library that would fit with this is the OT whisper 'mini' library, with all the very quiet winds and sax.
> 
> I love the sounds, a legato on the sax and winds would have made it much more attractive at that price, Like most of you though I'm giving it a pass and wait down the line.
> All my GAS is saved up (which is a trillion billion saved GAS currency) for Abbey road modular (which also like most of yous XD)


Whisper + Habitat (Intro) ~ $292. Cool reminder !


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 5, 2022)

soulofsound said:


> It sounds numb nostalgic. Where is the longing in this library? It sounds like one has given up. Dead. Very harsh criticism i know. But i have never had a Spitfire library where i disliked the demos. And I think Dan Keen is one of the best composers in the UK. So what is this thing? Who would buy this?


Yes, I got the same impression. I was expecting more of a “Bridges of Madison County” thing, tugging on my heart strings.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 5, 2022)

tompayu said:


> I can't see any reviews or quicklooks of Heirloom on Youtube yet?
> 
> These always give me a better idea of what a library is and what it can and can't do.


Here you go. Live:


----------



## soulofsound (Mar 5, 2022)

zeng said:


> Which patches/articulations from NEO or another library are most similar to Heirloom Strings' "Short Rounded" and "Chimes" articulations? (found at ). They sound a little bit different but I don't want to pay 229 for just those 2 patches that I may have similar ones in my library. Thanks.



Homay gets some nice sounds out of it. Still it doesn't convince like her other product walkthroughs.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 5, 2022)

This is a $179.99 library with an intro price of $149.99. It's WAY overpriced.


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 5, 2022)

d4vec4rter said:


> It's a nice sounding library for sure but...
> 
> 1.) I have string libraries coming out of all orifices.
> 2.) A lot of piano libraries too.
> ...





Ricgus3 said:


> Couldn’t Albion NEO make a lot of the same that heirloom produce? The only thing I feel is diffrent is the solo bass clarinet and tubax?


This is kind of where I'm at, too. I have NEO for small indie strings and organic pad things, plus a whole mess of pianos and guitars. So I'm basically looking at $229 for an (admittedly really great-sounding) bass clarinet and weird bass sax. Which seems like too much.

(But man... I bet those would sound really good with NEO.)


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 5, 2022)

Christopher Rocky said:


> I was thinking while watching the walkthrough, another library that would fit with this is the OT whisper 'mini' library, with all the very quiet winds and sax.


Oh, this is a great recommendation for delicate winds. I wasn't aware of this library.


----------



## clintowenellis (Mar 5, 2022)

Wally Garten said:


> Oh, this is a great recommendation for delicate winds. I wasn't aware of this library.


I'd also recommend the Spitfire Oliver Patrice Wader Pool Library for delicate winds. They sound amazing and have a lot of character.
Between that and Neo it has the delicate winds vibe covered


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 6, 2022)

chapbot said:


> This is a $179.99 library with an intro price of $149.99. It's WAY overpriced.


You don't think £179.99 is a little high?


----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> You don't think £179.99 is a little high?


Yeah this is definitely a under 100 € type of release. I'm not really getting why they're pricing this one so high when some of the 29 € Originals are quite similar...


----------



## madfloyd (Mar 6, 2022)

Perhaps the pricing is an experiment.


----------



## ism (Mar 6, 2022)

Beautiful library. Some really quite exquisitely sampled and curated sounds. I would love to have this.

It is boutique pricing in the extreme though.

Particularly since however much I love the orchestral content, but would never use the saxophones or guitar. 

I suspect that it's note really aimed at an orchestral crowd like ourselves. It this aims for a particular nice for pop and other genres - and those gorgeous Keaton Hendson tracks really strongly suggest just how amazing this library could in the hands of the right person. And for the right person in the right genre, I can entirely see it being worth the full price. Such people might even appreciate the exclusivity that comes with the price tag. 

But for orchestral work ... it adds a beautiful, but very small extension to and orchestral palette. 

Those strings are really gorgeous. I'd love to see them extended to the full sections.


----------



## davidson (Mar 6, 2022)

Pricing is kind of subjective but fwiw, I also find the pricing too high. I’d maybe have bitten at BDT and CDT intro pricing.


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 6, 2022)

madfloyd said:


> Perhaps the pricing is an experiment.


Experiments have been known to fail frequently.


----------



## chapbot (Mar 6, 2022)

Roger Newton said:


> You don't think £179.99 is a little high?


Yes it is, I was being gracious 🤣


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 6, 2022)

Current short list:
OT - Habitat @ ~ $150. Intro _ easy choice; Whisper ~ $140. easy. 
VSL - BBO Altair + Lyra, @ ~ $142. _ solid adds to BBO content. 

SFA - Heirloom fits many personal interests; but not @ $229. Sad to miss out tho. ☹️


----------



## Futchibon (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## aeliron (Mar 6, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Current short list:
> OT - Habitat @ ~ $150. Intro _ easy choice; Whisper ~ $140. easy.
> VSL - BBO Altair + Lyra, @ ~ $142. _ solid adds to BBO content.
> 
> SFA - Heirloom fits many personal interests; but not @ $229. Sad to miss out tho. ☹️


You … don’t have to miss out … you don’t have to miss out …


----------



## tritonely (Mar 10, 2022)

As there are not so many (user) demo's of Heirloom, I hope I can contribute a MP3 of the Heirloom parts of my most recent piece. The piece is an orchestral cover of the Dutch entry for the Eurovision Song Contest: S10 with 'De Diepte'. In the final result (Youtube video) you can also hear Tokyo Scoring Strings, Grand Marimba, Addictive Drums 2.

- 0:00 and 2:00 Contrabass Clarinet stab
- 0:37 Tubax Air & Strings Long Viol
- 0:50 Tubax & Contrabass Clarinet both Air
- 1:20 Guitar Shimmer
- 1:49 Contrabass Clarinet long (no legato patch, so overlapping long notes for the glue)
and of course the Heirloom piano and guitar recognizable throughout the arrangement.
Only added Seventh Heaven on all instruments and on the piano a little bit ValhallaShimmer.
Especially the Contrabass Clarinet and Guitar (Shimmer & Plucked Bends) surprised me in their extraordinary beauty.


----------



## Audioflamingo (Mar 10, 2022)

I kind of love all aspects of this lib as far as I can hear... Even the tired sounding strings. The guitars might be a bit superfluous for me, that's all.
But all the wise people here got me doubting about that price point... Is this really a bad deal?


----------



## Evans (Mar 10, 2022)

Audioflamingo said:


> But all the wise people here got me doubting about that price point... Is this really a bad deal?


The only time I would consider other people's commentary like that is if they can point to direct competition at lower price points. But in the end, only you can say if it's worth it for the price.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)

The content-to-$ ratio may not be the highest. But as an early adopter I can only say that the sheer quality of the sounds and the pure inspiration and joy I’ve felt playing them, is priceless. So it depends. 

The piano is soft without being the umpteenth felt piano in my collection. 

The guitars, superfluous as they may be, are really recorded well and sound pristine and are just very usable. The little pitch bending is just… beautiful to my ears. Highly usable sounds. Put them under your keys and play away… something to that effect. 

The strings have really nice legatos. And those brushy shorts… gosh. So at this point I already kind of love Heirloom, and then….

Enter the contrabass clarinet (extended in the upper ranges of the keys with samples of a bass clarinet), and the tubax (an instrument I didn’t even know exists until recently) with a bari sax sample as its extended playrange…. and now I REVERE the library. Expensive? Quite! Ridiculously so. Well, according to some. But not to me. 

This for sure will be a contender for “most inspirational VI of 2022”. For me anyway. I use it in conjunction with Albion NEO, OT Whisper, Soundpaint Terz Guitar and the 8Dio Intimate Studio Woodwinds bassclarinet at the moment on a track I’m working on, and it is just bloody brilliant.


----------



## Audioflamingo (Mar 10, 2022)

Evans said:


> But in the end, only you can say if it's worth it for the price.


You're right of course.
I do like the library, and I do I feel like I fall into the (small?) group Spitfire is aiming towards with this one.
It IS dear though, and it seems a bit out of proportion.

Whatever. I'm biting the bullet. Too expensive, but also too bax.

Edit: the doctor just cured me of my last hesitation, confirming my hopes and expectations.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 10, 2022)

Audioflamingo said:


> but also too bax


LOL!

(Toobacca. That’s an old flute from Coruscant isn’t it?)


----------



## Audioflamingo (Mar 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> LOL!
> 
> (Toobacca. That’s an old flute from Coruscant isn’t it?)


I thought that was a large brass smoking pipe


----------



## Double Helix (Mar 12, 2022)

After viewing @Simeon's dedicated playthrough*, I've applied for the edu discount, which puts it within ~$20 of BDT w/edu (the other purchase I was contemplating; I already enjoy CDT)
Considerations: Heirloom is five (5) times the size of BDT (!); on the other hand, it's already Unify'd. I will probably be going back-and-forth until the end of March


Yes, yes, I know that Simeon (and Cory) can make any library sound its best


----------



## zeng (Mar 13, 2022)

zeng said:


> Which patches/articulations from NEO or another library are most similar to Heirloom Strings' "Short Rounded" and "Chimes" articulations? (found at link below). They sound a little bit different but I don't want to pay 229 for just those 2 patches that I may have similar ones in my library. Thanks.
> 
> )



any comments, examples for this?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 13, 2022)

zeng said:


> any comments, examples for this?


We’re supposed to find examples for you to convince you you are right in not buying a library? If you’re happy to just have NEO, why bother?


----------



## holywilly (Mar 13, 2022)

This library is being the core palette of my current TV project, but may not suitable for other projects. And each library has its own uniqueness, can’t really compared with one another.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 14, 2022)

Our man @ChrisSiuMusic has just uploaded a very nice overview video. Thanks Chris


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Mar 14, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Our man @ChrisSiuMusic has just uploaded a very nice overview video. Thanks Chris



Thanks for sharing doc! :D


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Cdnalsi (Mar 21, 2022)

What an unbelievably stupid question.

Still the new offering is about three times as expensive as it should be in my opinion.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 21, 2022)

Thanks for your contribution and your opinion. Noted.


----------



## MaxOctane (Mar 21, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> What an unbelievably stupid question.


Not stupid at all. The video just wasn’t intended for you, but rather for anyone out there who wants to make music but is intimidated.


----------



## davidson (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't have time to watch the video, so could someone please let me know whether music has to be complicated or not? I've got some music that needs writing so I need answers ASAP.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 21, 2022)

I like the sound of the piano, and I like the idea of offering sound worlds. But, tubax and bass clarinet n stuff in a songwriter library? Just no.


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 21, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I like the sound of the piano, and I like the idea of offering sound worlds. But, tubax and bass clarinet n stuff in a songwriter library? Just no.




I have enough pianos already,ironically the tubax and bass clarinet is what I’d really want from this library if Spitfire offered them ala carté they would be mine!
🎶❤️🎶


----------



## Wally Garten (Mar 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I have enough pianos already,ironically the tubax and bass clarinet is what I’d really want from this library if Spitfire offered them ala carté they would be mine!
> 🎶❤️🎶


Absolutely. My personal favorite songwriter use of the bass clarinet:


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I have enough pianos already,ironically the tubax and bass clarinet is what I’d really want from this library if Spitfire offered them ala carté they would be mine!
> 🎶❤️🎶



Everytime I hear those low reeds... Wow!


----------



## kgdrum (Mar 21, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Everytime I hear those low reeds... Wow!




I can only imagine,time for another shower? 🚿


----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 21, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I can only imagine,time for another shower? 🚿



Showers.. It's sort of like granular. When the grains overlap, it all becomes one big wet room.


----------



## GtrString (Mar 22, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I have enough pianos already,ironically the tubax and bass clarinet is what I’d really want from this library if Spitfire offered them ala carté they would be mine!
> 🎶❤️🎶


Yeah, and that would make sense. This collection as is, is like an odd construction kit, imo.


----------



## zeng (Mar 24, 2022)

Anyone using this library? I am thinking of buying it, what are your thoughts so far?


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 24, 2022)

Great inspiring toolkit. Love the piano and the guitars. Adore the woodwinds. Very usable stuff.


----------



## zeng (Mar 24, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Great inspiring toolkit. Love the piano and the guitars. Adore the woodwinds. Very usable stuff.


thank you!


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 28, 2022)

zeng said:


> Anyone using this library? I am thinking of buying it, what are your thoughts so far?


I used Heirloom piano and legato strings on this little noodle I did earlier today. Maybe it’ll give you an idea of what some of its patches sound like straight out of the box, unquantized, unedited and unmixed 

[I posted this earlier in the 8Dio Claire deals thread as a little demo of the oboe but figured I could re-post here as well - no intention to spam]

View attachment Sostenuto Oboe example.mp3


----------



## holywilly (Mar 28, 2022)

I wish there’s legato for the woodwinds, otherwise it’s a perfect intimate toolkit.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 29, 2022)

The man himself playing the Heirloom piano:


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Coffee-Milk (Jun 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



Is Oliver sad or something


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 19, 2022)

Tubax…


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 19, 2022)

@doctoremmet 

WOW! This is so cool,I have actually never seen either one of these lovely instruments before. 
They sound amazing,although I must admit I’m a bit disappointed………..
I was hoping you uncovered a comprehensive library covering these beautiful gems. 👍


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

https://sax.co.uk/collections/bass-saxophones/products/grassi-eb-contrabass-saxophone-1974








Eppelsheim Eb Contrabass Saxophone - 1 octave below Eb baritione


Benedikt Eppelsheim handcrafts each and every component to the highest standard resulting in a very special instrument that oozes quality. This contrabass is decorated with fine engraving, marking this as a truly stand out instrument. The Eppelsheim Contrabass is a truly one-of-a-kind...




sax.co.uk













Eppelsheim Eb Tubax Contrabass Saxophone


An incredible bass saxophone made by leading bass sax specialist, Benedikt Eppelsheim Xtreme Saxes by Benedikt Eppelsheim in Germany. Each and every component is handcrafted by Benedikt to the highest standard resulting in a very special instrument that oozes quality. Decorated with fine...




sax.co.uk





That particular dark Tubax is not up for sale on their site. But I found two Eppelsheim Tubaxes (only one is labelled as such, but both show up on a search for 'Tubax'), plus the Orsi Contrabass.

Now, which one do you think is best for a beginner; and what approach should I take to asking my parents for access to my savings?

Also, is it just me, or was there something odd about the way he spoke? As if his lips were oddly tough and heavy. Hmm.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 19, 2022)

Heirloom is not my favourite library, especially what you get for the price. I've purchased quite a few spitfire libraries and all of the ones I have purchased I am happy to have, loved the recent appassionato strings and I really like the BHCT, but I can't quite say the same about this library. I'm unsure how I feel about this one. It's quite a niche library and rather limited. It probably works best at soft, simpler composition's and underscore and is quite limited in dynamics.

Firstly, I'm not the biggest fan of the piano, it mixes well with the other instruments but it sounds like there is only 2/3 dynamic layers at most!! It's not dynamic for performance and playability. I did not expect that a £249 library that includes the piano as one of its main selling points and what they describe as the beating heart of the library would only have 3 dynamic layers at most.

The strings are ok but limited, guitars sounds nice. Overall I don't feel it is worth the price it is being sold at considering the content you get and a piano that has a very limited dynamic range. I do like the more intimate feel though.

I have attached a very rough and quick improv using some of the guitar patches, strings and piano, all stays soft and was all quickly played in. I would have probably been building louder and louder dynamics for a piece like this but the library seems more suited and limited to the lower and softer dynamics.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Now, which one do you think is best for a beginner; and what approach should I take to asking my parents for access to my savings?
> 
> Also, is it just me, or was there something odd about the way he spoke? As if his lips were oddly tough and heavy. Hmm.



I can sense you’re a natural either one will do.
First off tell your parents you’ve had an epiphany! You’ve found your calling & finally figured out a sensible plan for your life moving forward.
Explain to them that you finally feel complete and content holding that beautiful hunk of metal between your legs as you hold on for dear life while blowing profusely!
Calmly explain to them this is why you have savings,it’s only money .
Finances come and go but how often do we get an opportunity to take up a tubax or an Orsi Contrabass?
What could be more glorious than getting your grubby nicotine & bleach stained hands on such a beautiful and vital musical instrument. 

I say,Go for it!

As far as oddly tough and heavy baseball mitt type lips 👄 that’s how I’ve always pictured you! 
Additionally you will be able to multi task once you get the whole embouchure/ lip strengthening stuff sorted and earn some serious 💰❤️💰

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> I can sense you’re a natural either one will do.
> First off tell your parents you’ve had an epiphany! You’ve found your calling & finally figured out a sensible plan for your life moving forward.
> Explain to them that you finally feel content holding that beautiful hunk of metal between your legs as you hold on for dear life while blowing profusely!
> Calmly explain to them this is why you have savings,it’s only money .
> ...


Dear Kenny G Drum, Esq.,

You keep me going. Barely going; but stil in motion so far!

Bee


----------



## Instrugramm (Jun 19, 2022)

As stated in another thread, I feel that the library is heavily overpriced and badly made, the strings legato is so badly out of tune that I struggle to find a good use case and I doubt they'll ever fix it. Spitfire make great libraries, but this isn't one of them.


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 19, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dear Kenny G Drum, Esq.,
> 
> You keep me going. Barely going; but stil in motion so far!
> 
> Bee



I happen to be a man that appreciates a woman with extremely low standards. In fact the lowest of low standards.
That’s one reason I always recommend you keep aiming lower! 😘


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 19, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> As stated in another thread, I feel that the library is heavily overpriced and badly made, the strings legato is so badly out of tune that I struggle to find a good use case and I doubt they'll ever fix it. Spitifre make great libraries but this isn't one of them.


I'm inclined to agree. I have not properly tried the strings yet but I have noticed some issues. I do find 2/3 dynamic layer piano in a £249 library is far too little and not efficient enough to make any good use of the piano. I assumed it would have a reasonable/acceptable level of dynamics. NI pianos have a minimum of 12 dynamic layers.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jun 19, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> I'm inclined to agree. I have not properly tried the strings yet but I have noticed some issues. I do find 2/3 dynamic layer piano in a £249 library is far too little and not efficient enough to make any good use of the piano. I assumed it would have a reasonable/acceptable level of dynamics. NI pianos have a minimum of 12 dynamic layers.


It is one of those cases, I think, where the price reflects the costs more than the quality. All the same; there are tremendous sounds in the library that aren ot easily available elsewhere.


----------



## runningruan (Jun 20, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> As stated in another thread, I feel that the library is heavily overpriced and badly made, the strings legato is so badly out of tune that I struggle to find a good use case and I doubt they'll ever fix it. Spitfire make great libraries, but this isn't one of them.


Recorded at the edge of intonation


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 21, 2022)

Instrugramm said:


> As stated in another thread, I feel that the library is heavily overpriced and badly made, the strings legato is so badly out of tune that I struggle to find a good use case and I doubt they'll ever fix it. Spitfire make great libraries, but this isn't one of them.


Yeah, I'm not too happy with the library, it is way over priced and the piano is un usable for my purposes. Literally has hardly any dynamics and is terrible for playing. If I had realized the piano only had around 2/3 dynamics then there would be no way I would have purchased it and as you have mentioned their appears to be string legatos that are out of tune. I emailed asking for a refund on it due to those issues even though I had downloaded the library. As expected I was told that they can not do any refund on it. Considering I had previously purchased a lot of libraries from them I thought that they may have done something to help in this instance. This has certainly made me realize that I do not want to buy any more sample libraries from spitfire or any company that follow these types of return policies. Will be looking elsewhere going forward.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 21, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> Yeah, I'm not too happy with the library, it is way over priced and the piano is un usable for my purposes. Literally has hardly any dynamics and is terrible for playing. If I had realized the piano only had around 2/3 dynamics then there would be no way I would have purchased it and as you have mentioned their appears to be string legatos that are out of tune. I emailed asking for a refund on it due to those issues even though I had downloaded the library. As expected I was told that they can not do any refund on it. Considering I had previously purchased a lot of libraries from them I thought that they may have done something to help in this instance. This has certainly made me realize that I do not want to buy any more sample libraries from spitfire or any company that follow these types of return policies. Will be looking elsewhere going forward.


This is pretty incredible to hear, in a bad way sadly.

In many people’s opinion Spitfire sampled too few dynamic layers for BBCSO (most instruments have 2, some 3) and their Symphonic Strings and Chamber Strings are notorious for having out of tune samples.

I thought Spitfire had moved beyond stuff like this.


----------



## doctoremmet (Jun 21, 2022)

Honestly, I am not at all bothered by these intonation issues or lack of velocity layers in the piano. It’s not like the strings are completely unusable or anything. Not saying that your worries or dislike for the instruments isn’t relevant or in any way trying to downplay any complaints! As I typically say: I guess I have terrible ears 

But for me this library has been a joy to use. But likely my approach and use cases are entirely different. I feel the instruments are very usable to create intimate studio atmospheres with. But I am also on record liking the piano sample in the $29 OPW library. Of course this is not a Garritan CFX. But it does sound great for what it aims to be. And then of course there are the woodwinds.

Just trying to reiterate my initial enthusiasm for this library is still there, to maybe balance out the sentiments somewhat. What’s clear is that this is apparently a collection that is quite niche. And absolutely expensive too. But for me: absolutely worth it.


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 21, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> This is pretty incredible to hear, in a bad way sadly.
> 
> In many people’s opinion Spitfire sampled too few dynamic layers for BBCSO (most instruments have 2, some 3) and their Symphonic Strings and Chamber Strings are notorious for having out of tune samples.
> 
> I thought Spitfire had moved beyond stuff like this.


It is very disappointing. I have BBCSO Pro and I would have liked some more dynamic layers in some of the instruments but overall it is a great library. It was extremely well recorded and spitfire gave a table detailing the dynamic layers and RR between all the BBCSO libraries which can be seen here: 






Spitfire Audio — BBC Symphony Orchestra


The heart of British musicBBC Symphony Orchestra represents a new standard in orchestral sampling. A whole orchestra at your fingertips, spanning strings, brass, woodwinds and percussion. With three editions to choose from, each fully interoperable, BBCSO is a universal starting point for music...



www.spitfireaudio.com





So I have had no problem with that aspect of BBCSO Pro and knew what I was getting. Although I will say that on its release their was a lot of major issues that took almost a year to fix. The legatos were also pretty terrible on release but the BBCSO legato update did really improve that aspect of the library. I also have SSS Pro and SCS Pro and yeah there some out of tune samples, especially in SCS Pro. Will say that SCS Pro is still probably one of my favourite string libraries. 

My main issue with Heirloom library was that their was no information that this would essentially be a 2 dynamic layer piano. It says it comes with an inspiring piano but I cant find a library that has a piano with 2/3 dynamic layers inspiring to play at all as it essentially has absolutely none to almost no dynamic expression. For a £249 library I was not expecting that!


----------



## Aitcpiano (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Honestly, I am not at all bothered by these intonation issues or lack of velocity layers in the piano. It’s not like the strings are completely unusable or anything. Not saying that your worries or dislike for the instruments isn’t relevant or in any way trying to downplay any complaints! As I typically say: I guess I have terrible ears
> 
> But for me this library has been a joy to use. But likely my approach and use cases are entirely different. I feel the instruments are very usable to create intimate studio atmospheres with. But I am also on record liking the piano sample in the $29 OPW library. Of course this is not a Garritan CFX. But it does sound great for what it aims to be. And then of course there are the woodwinds.
> 
> Just trying to reiterate my initial enthusiasm for this library is still there, to maybe balance out the sentiments somewhat. What’s clear is that this is apparently a collection that is quite niche. And absolutely expensive too. But for me: absolutely worth it.


I think this has just illustrated to me how important it is to be able to try out a library for myself, especially with piano libraries, libraries were playability is important and libraries that are expensive to buy such as heirloom. 

I'm sure many will really like heirloom such as yourself but for me it is just not what I was expecting. If I was to have had the chance to have tried it out or had the information that the piano had only 2/3 layers of dynamics then I would have not purchased it.


----------



## PrimeEagle (Jun 21, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> Honestly, I am not at all bothered by these intonation issues or lack of velocity layers in the piano. It’s not like the strings are completely unusable or anything. Not saying that your worries or dislike for the instruments isn’t relevant or in any way trying to downplay any complaints! As I typically say: I guess I have terrible ears
> 
> But for me this library has been a joy to use. But likely my approach and use cases are entirely different. I feel the instruments are very usable to create intimate studio atmospheres with. But I am also on record liking the piano sample in the $29 OPW library. Of course this is not a Garritan CFX. But it does sound great for what it aims to be. And then of course there are the woodwinds.
> 
> Just trying to reiterate my initial enthusiasm for this library is still there, to maybe balance out the sentiments somewhat. What’s clear is that this is apparently a collection that is quite niche. And absolutely expensive too. But for me: absolutely worth it.


I agree, I also really like it and while it is expensive, I also don't feel like it was a ripoff (I did get in on sale for 40% off though). The piano doesn't bother me because I went into it assuming this piano was meant for soft music anyway, so I wasn't expecting a large dynamic range.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Jun 21, 2022)

Aitcpiano said:


> It is very disappointing. I have BBCSO Pro and I would have liked some more dynamic layers in some of the instruments but overall it is a great library. It was extremely well recorded and spitfire gave a table detailing the dynamic layers and RR between all the BBCSO libraries which can be seen here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you’re being a little too kind to Spitfire here. In the BBCSO-thread Paul and Christian were asked repeatedly about how many dynamic layers were sampled for the instruments, but they repeatedly dodged and evaded the question with vague answers. Then finally, and only because the folks asking about dynamic layers didn’t give up but kept asking for an answer, they admitted there were only 2 dynamic layers sampled for most instruments and 3 being max. And look at that table on their homepage which you link to - it only says “Up to 3” under Dynamic Layers. Hardly an accurate description if you ask me. But yes, the library was extremely well recorded. Which only makes things even more frustrating. BBCSO could have been an absolutely stellar sample library.


----------



## StillLife (Sep 10, 2022)

Any new experiences with this library? It does sound good in Homay’s walkthrough, and it is 50% off now…


----------

